# Mounted Policeman Tells off Biker in London...



## Centauress (18 November 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...man-pulling-60mph-wheelie-central-London.html


----------



## fburton (18 November 2014)

His wheel did go up just a little bit - jeepers! :eek3:


----------



## hobo (18 November 2014)

Total **** on the bike and should have been booked. 

Did not know the police had a coloured how lovely.


----------



## Rollin (18 November 2014)

hobo said:



			Total **** on the bike and should have been booked. 

Did not know the police had a coloured how lovely.
		
Click to expand...

I liked the coloured horse too.  Great story.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (18 November 2014)

The coloured is cute.....like how the horse just casually walked out I front of it and was like "you will stop....." Lol


----------



## case895 (18 November 2014)

Should have done him. He was blatantly over the 20 limit and dangerous.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (18 November 2014)

I did love it when the policeman told him to keep recording it so he could tell all of his friends about he big telling off he got from the guy on a horse lol! Class!


----------



## Supertrooper (18 November 2014)

Love that coloured


----------



## Wiz201 (18 November 2014)

why didn't he issue him a ticket or a fine? Lovely horses though.


----------



## SadKen (18 November 2014)

He said he was only doing 22mph! Pahaha!


----------



## teapot (19 November 2014)

hobo said:



			Total **** on the bike and should have been booked. 

Did not know the police had a coloured how lovely.
		
Click to expand...

City of London police do, got a couple I think that I've seen; can't say I've ever seen the Met having them though. 

I love seeing them in town, such a presence!


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2014)

hobo said:



			Total **** on the bike and should have been booked. 

Did not know the police had a coloured how lovely.
		
Click to expand...

South Yorkshire have two, GMP did a couple of years ago, presume they still have as he was lovely. Notts did too before they shut. Last year Lancs had a coloured, but it was mainly bay, presume they still have that one too......

They were not popular as when riding one you are too easily spotted in a crowd (as in bad people will pick on you) but it is hard to buy a sane and sensible 17hh that is also sound for under £4K, if you want it to be ready for work in a short period of time. Sand, sensible and sound wins over colour, after all "A good horse is never a bad colour".


----------



## mjcssjw2 (1 December 2014)

that made me laugh! sorry


----------



## Faithkat (7 December 2014)

I love the way the copper just casually walked his horse out in front of him!


----------



## Feival (10 December 2014)

Love the copper and the norsie's


----------

